# Katalox burl



## Molokai (Nov 16, 2015)

Latest knife completed, ATS34, satin finish, 60 Hrc, filework.
Katalox spalted burl, stabilized, tru oil finish, custom copper+brass pins.
Custom handmade leather sheath from leather 5mm thick (0,196), high quality leather.
Dimensions :
Blade 108 mm, (4,25 inch)
overall length 225 mm (9,85 inch)
thickness 5 mm (0,196 inch)

Available, check for sale thread....
http://woodbarter.com/threads/molokai-knife-for-sale-katalox-burl.24274/

C&C welcome, thanks for looking
Tom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Gorgeous. Your file work is always top notch. It's all top notch work. 

Where the heck did you find katalox burl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Gorgeous. Your file work is always top notch. It's all top notch work.
> 
> Where the heck did you find katalox burl?


Cliff!!! the allmighty 
Thx Kevin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2015)

Outstanding design and workmanship. This is beautiful. Bravo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 16, 2015)

@Kevin , its amazing piece of wood, and so much going on in one small handle....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Molokai said:


> @Kevin , its amazing piece of wood, and so much going on in one small handle....



Just plain 'ol plain Jane kat is hard enough to come across much less kat burl. I never even heard of katalox burl that I remember. Awesome stuff but you did it justice as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Just plain 'ol plain Jane kat is hard enough to come across much less kat burl. I never even heard of katalox burl that I remember. Awesome stuff but you did it justice as usual.


I think I have one piece left and much more better looking..... ;)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## pinky (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh my, that knife is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 16, 2015)

Tom, top notch work as always! But, then again, we wouldn't expect anything but the best from you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2015)

Beautiful knife Tom. I like that pattern the best of all your firework. Is this a wider version of one you have done previously? 
This pic of your sheath doesn't do it justice. All that fine detail you put into it is lost in the shadows. You should post the other pic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 16, 2015)

My! My! That's a beauty, Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

